

Ask HN: Browser-based remote screensharing tool? - perssontm

I'm pretty sure I read a post about a browserbased remote support tool a while ago, but cant find it.<p>Basically, I want a link to send to the recipient and their screen should be shared so I can help them out. If no software is needed from the support person its even better.
======
elisee
Chrome has a Remote Desktop (beta) extension. All you need to do is point them
to this link [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-
desk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-desktop-
bet/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp) and have them give you a few numbers to
connect. It works with Linux, Windows and Mac.

------
benji-york
UltraVNC has a preconfigured, single-file client creation tool at
<http://www.uvnc.com/products/uvnc-sc.html>.

~~~
pasbesoin
Thank you. I'd lost track of this tool.

------
sangupta
You can try Adobe Connect - there is a trial version available, runs over
Flash.

------
samuellevy
Probably screenleap.

